# Wifi macbook intel sur kubuntu gutsy 7.10



## sacrontine (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

ca fait pas très longtemp que je possède un mac et j'ai installé dessus la dernière kubuntu 7.10.

J'aimerais bien pouvoir installer le wifi dessus mais tous les tutos que je trouve concerne es ancienne version de kubuntu pour la 7.10 je ne trouve pas de tutos 

donc j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider voici le résultat de quelques commandes :

lspci :

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)


iwconfig : 
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.


Donc à prioris ma carte n'est pas reconnues 

si quelq'un a une solutions ou une idée je prend 

Merci d'avance


----------



## zebulon35 (21 Février 2008)

voir ubuntu-fr

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi

et sur leurs forum


----------

